# mysql error



## bsd_gkn (Apr 13, 2017)

Hello

MySQL has attacked the server. I get an error like below.


ERROR 1820 (HY000): You must reset your password using ALTER USER statement before executing this statement.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 14, 2017)

https://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.7/en/resetting-permissions.html


----------

